# Littleone

## Kariatari

,      .
   . 22 ,         , , ,  (   ).  .

  ,   .     ,       .     . 

  ,     ,  .    ,    .
  ,    . ,    , .   . ,       ,             ,         .
, ,     -  .   ,   .  , ,  -  ,  ,    .
     ,  .

_       ,  ,  ,     12    ,       .    ,            .    ,  ,  .     .    ,    --,       , ._

_  ,     ,   , ,  .    ,           ._ 

_ ,          , ,    .        ,     .    ,      ,        ,          ""._

----------


## SonyaZ

,    . ,  .

----------

